# Dashboard Lights Out



## renechua (Oct 25, 2011)

Have a 96 Sentra GXE (95K miles). Once in awhile while driving at night, the dashboard & console lights just disappear. Comes back on after around 5-10minutes. Scary driving at night like that. Need help. Thanks.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

bad dimmer switch. replace

http://images.whisystems.com/smartpages/partinfo_resize/STA/DS1522_FRONT.JPG?width=300&height=300


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree. It's a common problem. Sometimes you can duplicate it by tapping on the illumination dimmer switch.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

The replies hit the nail on the head - notorious issue. Can replace the switch or just shove the dimmer down to null and then readvance - my 97 200SX has had the same problem for 300K+ miles. Do I feel like fixing the switch - no; does readjusting the dimmer level for a few seconds resolve it - yes. Make your decision.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i bought a few switches from the yard for less than $5. maybe check your local yard or pick-a-part. i was also able to use dimmer switches from 98-99 Nissan altima's, xterra's and frontiers.


----------



## renechua (Oct 25, 2011)

Great. ThaNks for the suggestion. If playing with the switch won't work, then off to the yard.


----------

